# What Word(s) Would you Use to Describe Classical Music?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I do hear a certain sophistication and class to it, compared to modern pop which sings a lot about filth, and the songs aren't nearly as captivating to my ears (though this could just be a subjective evaluation).


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Plaid. .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It's the long hair stuff.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art music written from about 1760 to 1828, except for galante-style works that may have been written later than the earlier date and romantic-style works that may have been written earlier than the later date. Those are the words I'd use.


----------



## APL (Oct 27, 2018)

Mozart and the others.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Penetrating........


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Manifold.

.....................


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Never mind me........


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

To begin with, I never use the term “classical”, mainly because it’s a misnomer. I tend to just talk about music. I consider myself a ‘music lover’ and nobody ever misunderstood what I was referring to. BTW, I don’t consider some type of music more ‘classy’ or superior to other types of music. Serious music takes an effort to understand, that’s all.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

I too feel uncomfortable with the notion that so-called classical music is superior to other sorts of music. The value and meaning a society attaches to different musical genres or musicians is shifting and subject to fashions. The music itself (whatever it is) stays unchanged and reveals itself to anyone willing to view it in an open minded way.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

rich, diverse, complex, rewarding, elitist, snobbish


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

Confronting, psychological, filthy, gritty, groundbreaking.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

What combination of words captures what all CM - in all its variety - has in common that other forms of music, whether jazz or pop or rock or folk or music from other traditions, do not have?

I can relate to some of the negatives given already - _snooty_, _elitist _- but they are more about our attitudes to the music and perhaps the tendency of elites to co-opt the best things for themselves. I also hear elitism and snootiness in the anger of some people's rejection of some contemporary music: it is like they are feeling "hey, that's my music - don't spoil it for me"! Some of them even want to re-categorise it as "not classical"!

I can relate to the idea that it will be _challenging_ to those who do not know it and have not invested the time in "learning the language". It is music that is for _forever _- even when it is written for now (which composer can predict how tastes will develop?) every composer must surely be aware that CM is for posterity - and that draws on and extends a _tradition_.

But I am just skirting around the edges. I really do not know what words to use to capture its essence.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

fliege said:


> I too feel uncomfortable with the notion that so-called classical music is superior to other sorts of music. The value and meaning a society attaches to different musical genres or musicians is shifting and subject to fashions. The music itself (whatever it is) stays unchanged and reveals itself to anyone willing to view it in an open minded way.


Are you sitting on a fence? You are uncomfortable with the notion of superiority but do not reject it as untrue? But, then, there is a question about "superior in what way?". And do you really feel that our feelings and assessments about a whole broad genre of music, created over a period of several hundred years (a unique flowering of _something_ ), are simply a figment of fashion? Fashion is there but it doesn't explain so much, I think.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Hermastersvoice said:


> I don't consider some type of music more 'classy' or superior to other types of music. Serious music takes an effort to understand, that's all.


Why bother with it if it is not only "serious" but "better" in some way?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't think of one epithet that would do for all the very different types of art music/ classical music. 

'Elegant' is a word that I often use for baroque music, for example - but it can be a put-down when applied to works like Biber's Battalia or Handel's Messiah. 

I think the point - for me - about classical music is that more than other types of music (generalising here) it shows evidence of 'mind'. 'Thoughtful' music, however, doesn't do the job, because it sounds too cautious for something like Beethoven's Fifth or the Ritual Fire Dance. 

So I thought - 'Designer' music? 
But that sounds too chic, music meant only for those listeners who have a 'lifestyle' (something that I've aspired to for years, in vain ). 

'Art' music does the job as well as anything - it implies a mind, it implies beauty or other arresting qualities, and it implies an audience that wants something more than instant gratification. It also implies a certain timelessness. 

Of course, it has its problems - people can't agree on the definition of art, and also non-classical music can have designer qualities, beauty, and timelessness too. 

'Classical' music? The term seems to be all about timelessness, but is also blurred by the use of the word for Graeco-Roman Civilisation and the music of Mozart. 

But although I don't think there's an answer, I do think that it is an interesting question worth asking.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think it's Art for Gentlemen, and it's scholarly. I won't say better, but it appeals to persons who enjoy minding their manners.

At least in today's world. I'm well aware of what happened at the premier of Rite of Spring, but if you think about it, that was a rare happening. Most Classical Music was written and performed for royalty, and you were expected to mind your manners.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Semantics not my field. 

When someone asks me what music I'm listening, I answer 'some good music'. Same, if asked what music I like.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think it's Art for Gentlemen, and it's scholarly. I won't say better, but it appeals to persons who enjoy minding their manners.


And ladies, presumably.

But, really, I can be pretty rough in both language and actions - not here, obviously - and I am not at all turned on by the idea of sophistication or refinement. I generally want to be polite - it costs nothing and why cause distress if there is no need? - but when confronted by people who act or think despicably I feel all cause for politeness is gone. Then it is just a question of finding the best way to turn them around or do them down! Rudeness is what you do when you have no power and it brings some satisfaction! On the other hand, I am inspired by perceiving truths, even uncomfortable ones. I think listening to and enjoying CM fits well with this philosophy.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It's supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.

I just watched the old Mary Poppins last night complete with 1988 commercials in my taped version.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> And ladies, presumably.
> 
> But, really, I can be pretty rough in both language and actions - not here, obviously - and I am not at all turned on by the idea of sophistication or refinement. I generally want to be polite - it costs nothing and why cause distress if there is no need? - but when confronted by people who act or think despicably I feel all cause for politeness is gone. Then it is just a question of finding the best way to turn them around or do them down! Rudeness is what you do when you have no power and it brings some satisfaction! On the other hand, I am inspired by perceiving truths, even uncomfortable ones. I think listening to and enjoying CM fits well with this philosophy.


There is the way we carry ourselves in society and how we are in our private lives.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

"Classy"

I couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Ne plus ultra. Exhilarating. Comforting. Moribund.


----------

